# Pokemon X and Y tournament!



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 5, 2013)

With the upcoming Pokemon X and Y games just a week away, I thought it would be cool to host a tournament. 
You will be given time to train a team of Pokemon. You must submit your team (either a picture pr just a list of your pokemon and their levels) to me through a PM by November 12th, exactly one month after the release date. Once everyone has submitted, I will post your team next to your name. Battles will begin on the 16th, the Saturday after the submission date. If you battle someone and they use a different team from the one they submitted, let me know (preferably show me a picture as proof) and they will be disqualified.
If something comes up preventing you from doing this, you must tell me* before* the team submission ends on November 12th. At least a week notice would be good.

Number of participating Pokemon:
The first round will be 3v3, so it is quite a short round. Rounds two through to the semi finals will be 4v4, which will be slightly longer. Then the final will be a full battle with 6 Pokemon each.

The tournament will use the normal ruleset, which sets the level of all pokemon to Lvl 50



Spoiler: Other awesome Pokemon stuff to check out ;)



- ACE's starter challenge! 
- Gamergiadvance's pokemon writing challenge! 



Rules:
1- You must sign up by release date.
2- Forfeiting any match will mean automatic disqualification.
3- Having any banned Pokemon on your team will mean automatic disqualification.
4- You must have a full team of 6 Pokemon, and it must remain the same team throughout the tournament. 

Banned Pokemon:
- Any legendaries 
- Any Pokemon holding the required item for a mega evolution
- Pokemon under level 50 
- Transfered Pokemon

Prizes:
1st place: Your choice of legendary (Mewtwo, Xerneas or Zygarde) + 200 TBT bells + complete sweets set (ACNL prize)
2nd place: Your choice of remaining legendaries (see above) + 100 TBT bells



Spoiler: Participants:



1- ForgottenT
2- DeviousCrossing
3- Paperboy012305
4- Jarrad 
5- miya902
6- gnoixaim 
7- Hamusuta 
8- SilverSea
9- ACE
10- DemonOtaku
11- Huntersnet  
12- Puppy
13- Farobi
14- ITookYourWaffles
15- Kurugaya
16- Takoya
17- Laudine  
18- Illuyanka 
19- Hikari
20- LoveMcQueen  
21- Ricardo
22- Swiftstream
23- KarlaKGB   
24- GiantMushroom 
25- Solid 
26- than  
27- dollydaydream
28- 3DSfan134
29- moonbunny 
30- catfairy 
31- zewe
32- Nanostar





Spoiler: Helpers <3



-Flying Mint Bunny
-Solid 
-Hamusuta


----------



## ForgottenT (Oct 5, 2013)

Count me in ^^


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Oct 5, 2013)

Can I join?  Also, why are Pokemon under Lv. 50 banned? I mean because, what if there's a battle when this comes out? D: Other than that though I'm fine~


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 5, 2013)

Kinda confused about this but It sounds fun.  I wanna join.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 5, 2013)

DeviousCrossing said:


> Can I join?  Also, why are Pokemon under Lv. 50 banned? I mean because, what if there's a battle when this comes out? D: Other than that though I'm fine~



you get a month to prepare, and someone with a level, say, 30 wouldn't be able to fight well against a level 70


----------



## Jarrad (Oct 5, 2013)

Can I participate please? THANKSSS ~


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 5, 2013)

I am welcome to any suggestions about how to make this better


----------



## waddict (Oct 5, 2013)

How about having the grand prize be 1000 TBT Bells + the choice to get any non-legendary version exclusive?
No.2 prize is version exclusive...
No.3 prize is 100 TBT bells?


----------



## gnoixaim (Oct 5, 2013)

This sounds fun, count me in


----------



## ForgottenT (Oct 5, 2013)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> I am welcome to any suggestions about how to make this better



I have a suggestion, I think transferred pokemons should be banned, and we should only be allowed to use pokemons that we have caught in X and Y.
If not lots of people will already have lots of lvl 100 pokemons fully EV trained.


----------



## Jarrad (Oct 5, 2013)

ForgottenT said:


> I have a suggestion, I think transferred pokemons should be banned, and we should only be allowed to use pokemons that we have caught in X and Y.
> If not lots of people will already have lots of lvl 100 pokemons fully EV trained.



I second thins! Especially since literally anybody with either PKMN black (2) can _create_ their own pokemon through an exploitation.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 5, 2013)

ForgottenT said:


> I have a suggestion, I think transferred pokemons should be banned, and we should only be allowed to use pokemons that we have caught in X and Y.
> If not lots of people will already have lots of lvl 100 pokemons fully EV trained.


I was thinking the exact same thing and I like it.  Please don't make the metagme banned.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 5, 2013)

waddict said:


> How about having the grand prize be 1000 TBT Bells + the choice to get any non-legendary version exclusive?
> No.2 prize is version exclusive...
> No.3 prize is 100 TBT bells?


sounds like a good idea  that's better than physical prizes, as with in game stuff I don't have to worry about delivery and stuff  I'll take this into account when I decide on the prizes

- - - Post Merge - - -



ForgottenT said:


> I have a suggestion, I think transferred pokemons should be banned, and we should only be allowed to use pokemons that we have caught in X and Y.
> If not lots of people will already have lots of lvl 100 pokemons fully EV trained.



added that, thanks!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Paperboy012305 said:


> I was thinking the exact same thing and I like it.  Please don't make the metagme banned.



hmmm...
I'm thinking the megaevolutions may be too OP, but at the same time I'm thinking of letting them be used because they're so cool

what do you guys think about this - mega evolutions, banned or not?


----------



## Hamusuta (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## waddict (Oct 5, 2013)

We can't transfer our old Pokemon until December...
That's certainly out of the question 
December 27th is when PokeBank comes out and you use PokeBank to transfer your Pokemon.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 5, 2013)

> hmmm...
> I'm thinking the megaevolutions may be too OP, but at the same time I'm thinking of letting them be used because they're so cool
> 
> what do you guys think about this - mega evolutions, banned or not?


Mega pokemon should be in Ubers. Make them banned.


----------



## ForgottenT (Oct 5, 2013)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> hmmm...
> I'm thinking the megaevolutions may be too OP, but at the same time I'm thinking of letting them be used because they're so cool
> 
> what do you guys think about this - mega evolutions, banned or not?



I think they should be allowed.

- - - Post Merge - - -



waddict said:


> We can't transfer our old Pokemon until December...
> That's certainly out of the question
> December 27th is when PokeBank comes out and you use PokeBank to transfer your Pokemon.



That?s good


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 5, 2013)

so many people entered already! this is certainly going to be an interesting tournament 

- - - Post Merge - - -

so far for the whole megaevolutions thing if 2-2 (if including me), which probably means they'll be allowed


----------



## gnoixaim (Oct 5, 2013)

You should mention something about time zones, like "Must be available at this time for this battle" or something like that. Since everyone is from different time zones and it can be hard to meet up...


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 5, 2013)

if your opinion on megaevolutions hasnt been said, say it now!


----------



## Hamusuta (Oct 5, 2013)

*****es better watch out for my level 100 goodra.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 5, 2013)

gnoixaim said:


> You should mention something about time zones, like "Must be available at this time for this battle" or something like that. Since everyone is from different time zones and it can be hard to meet up...



hmm, we'd have to work out a time that is good for everyone (well, most people)


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Oct 5, 2013)

If Mega Blaziken has Speed Boost, I suggest you ban him. Seeing how if he has Speed Boost, he's gonna be the most OP thing ever.  Others are okay though.


----------



## Hamusuta (Oct 5, 2013)

DeviousCrossing said:


> If Mega Blaziken has Speed Boost, I suggest you ban him. Seeing how if he has Speed Boost, he's gonna be the most OP thing ever.  Others are okay though.


i swear it says megas are banned


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 5, 2013)

DeviousCrossing said:


> If Mega Blaziken has Speed Boost, I suggest you ban him. Seeing how if he has Speed Boost, he's gonna be the most OP thing ever.  Others are okay though.


I'll just keep it as they're all banned

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hamusuta said:


> i swear it says megas are banned



yeah, but we were debating whether or not that was a good idea


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Oct 5, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> i swear it says megas are banned


I know, I was just stating that as my opinion because CreeperHugz said to earlier.


----------



## Hamusuta (Oct 5, 2013)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> I'll just keep it as they're all banned
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



bad bad badabdbadbadbabdabdabd.
im planning on an all gen 6 team omg its a very bad idea.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 5, 2013)

anyway I've gotta go, I'll add anyone else who signs up later when I come back on


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 5, 2013)

.signed

What's the format? 6v6 singles? Just "no legendaries"?


----------



## Stevey Queen (Oct 5, 2013)

I wish to join!!!


----------



## Silversea (Oct 5, 2013)

I'll sign up.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2013)

I'll join.  Also, do you mind if this tournament and my Pokemon X and Y starter challenge sponsor each other?  We could edit our first posts to include a notice from the other thread's event in each of our thread.  If not that's fine, just wondering.


----------



## Nefarious (Oct 5, 2013)

I'd like to join too. :3


----------



## Huntersnet (Oct 5, 2013)

I'll join. We're doing it so that pokemon over level 50 will automatically go down to level 50 right?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2013)

Huntersnet said:


> I'll join. We're doing it so that pokemon over level 50 will automatically go down to level 50 right?



I agree, this should be in place


----------



## unravel (Oct 5, 2013)

Looks fun... I will think of it first I hope I can buy PKMN Y the time when its release xD


----------



## puppy (Oct 5, 2013)

me i want to join


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 6, 2013)

Huntersnet said:


> I'll join. We're doing it so that pokemon over level 50 will automatically go down to level 50 right?


yes. I'm pretty sure it doesn't bring lower levels up to 50, which is why under 50s are banned.

- - - Post Merge - - -



AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> I'll join.  Also, do you mind if this tournament and my Pokemon X and Y starter challenge sponsor each other?  We could edit our first posts to include a notice from the other thread's event in each of our thread.  If not that's fine, just wondering.


good Idea!

- - - Post Merge - - -



ITookYourWaffles said:


> Looks fun... I will think of it first I hope I can buy PKMN Y the time when its release xD



Should I sign you up anyway, and you can let me know whether or not you can do it?


----------



## Farobi (Oct 6, 2013)

In.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ITookYourWaffles said:


> Looks fun... I will think of it first I hope I can buy PKMN Y the time when its release xD



Gl im a pkmn master 8)

No srsly i got like prizes and sht


----------



## unravel (Oct 6, 2013)

I do not know if I can buy on October 12 (I'm planning to buy soo I will join)



Farobi said:


> In.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Yeah whatever adik xD


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 6, 2013)

signed everyone up.
Forgot to mention this, but the first round will be 3 Pokemon each, second through to semi finals will be 4 Pokemon each, then the finals will be the whole party of 6 each


----------



## Kurugaya (Oct 6, 2013)

I'm also partaking in this and support the idea to ban mega evolutions for the time being. The earlier mentioned Blaziken is already immensely strong in its normal form, and after seeing some calculations on Mega Lucario's base stats it can be concluded that it is on the same tier as most legendaries. 



Spoiler



70/145/70/140/70/115 for a total of 610



Anyway, I really like the idea of this but am personally not interested in either of those prices. Someone else suggested exclusive Pokemon, now that's something I can get behind. AC:NL Bells or item sets would also be an idea.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 6, 2013)

Kurugaya said:


> I'm also partaking in this and support the idea to ban mega evolutions for the time being. The earlier mentioned Blaziken is already immensely strong in its normal form, and after seeing some calculations on Mega Lucario's base stats it can be concluded that it is on the same tier as most legendaries.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks for the input 
Remember everyone, any suggestions are welcome!


----------



## Colour Bandit (Oct 6, 2013)

Hey, bit late to the party but can you sign me up? Since I'm getting X and Y I'll use my X Copy!

12th November is a bit of a problem though as I'm in college all day... If it could be moved to the weekend before or after that would be great! If you can't move it I don't mind helping out with arranging the battles instead of participating.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 6, 2013)

Flying Mint Bunny said:


> Hey, bit late to the party but can you sign me up? Since I'm getting X and Y I'll use my X Copy!
> 
> 12th November is a bit of a problem though as I'm in college all day... If it could be moved to the weekend before or after that would be great! If you can't move it I don't mind helping out with arranging the battles instead of participating.



hmm.. I didn't think about it not being a good day, I just thought Having exactly a month to prepare would be good. 

how about, everyone has to submit their team by the 12th (Their Pokemon and the levels), and people are not allowed to change that between then and the battles, which would happen on the 17th (the next Saturday)?


----------



## Laudine (Oct 6, 2013)

Can I join too?


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 6, 2013)

Laudine said:


> Can I join too?



sure!
this may take more planning than expected, It's so popular already!

reminder: I am still looking for helpers too, you can be a participant and a helper


----------



## Colour Bandit (Oct 6, 2013)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> hmm.. I didn't think about it not being a good day, I just thought Having exactly a month to prepare would be good.
> 
> how about, everyone has to submit their team by the 12th (Their Pokemon and the levels), and people are not allowed to change that between then and the battles, which would happen on the 17th (the next Saturday)?



That would be good, though as I said if it isn't viable to change the date then I don't mind helping out with organising stuff such as the battles 

Changing the date would also mean that we can spend the whole day with the tournaments, whereas the Tuesday would mean I could only play for about 3 hours... Though it's your choice.


----------



## Illuyanka (Oct 6, 2013)

Sign me up!


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 6, 2013)

Flying Mint Bunny said:


> That would be good, though as I said if it isn't viable to change the date then I don't mind helping out with organising stuff such as the battles
> 
> Changing the date would also mean that we can spend the whole day with the tournaments, whereas the Tuesday would mean I could only play for about 3 hours... Though it's your choice.



ok, I'll make it so that everyone must submit their team by the 12th, but the battles begin on the 17th.
You can still help out even if you participate 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Illuyanka said:


> Sign me up!



okie dokie


----------



## Colour Bandit (Oct 6, 2013)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> ok, I'll make it so that everyone must submit their team by the 12th, but the battles begin on the 17th.
> You can still help out even if you participate


That's sorted then  I'll participate and help out with some of the organising stuff- I don't know whether I can help with prizes though :/


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 6, 2013)

Flying Mint Bunny said:


> That's sorted then  I'll participate and help out with some of the organising stuff- I don't know whether I can help with prizes though :/



that's fine, I can gather the prizes myself 
Do you think we could persuade the mods to let us give the winner a trophy collectible?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 6, 2013)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> that's fine, I can gather the prizes myself
> Do you think we could persuade the mods to let us give the winner a trophy collectible?



We have some other projects we're working on, and we can't host any member events right now.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 6, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> We have some other projects we're working on, and we can't host any member events right now.



O.O hello, where'd you come from?


----------



## Colour Bandit (Oct 6, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> We have some other projects we're working on, and we can't host any member events right now.



It's still okay if we hold this though? As long as it is run by us members instead?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 6, 2013)

Flying Mint Bunny said:


> It's still okay if we hold this though? As long as it is run by us members instead?



If you think it will work.
I held a pokemon tournament here before and it didn't work out very well because a lot of people said they would participate, but either forgot about it or just never showed up.

AND. Hopefully nobody gets mad at me for giving you guys hints. But every mod has a project they are working on, and the site will be very busy very soon. That's all I'm going to say about it.


----------



## Hikari (Oct 6, 2013)

I'll like to join! ^^


----------



## Hamusuta (Oct 6, 2013)

If 12th November is not a weekend that is a huge problem...


----------



## Stevey Queen (Oct 6, 2013)

You forgot to add me to the participants list :'c


----------



## Colour Bandit (Oct 6, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> If 12th November is not a weekend that is a huge problem...



I believe that it has been decided that on the 12th the participants must post the team they are using here and then the tournament is taking place the following Saturday (16th October)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 6, 2013)

LoveMcQueen said:


> You forgot to add me to the participants list :'c



Sorry, just added you.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hamusuta said:


> If 12th November is not a weekend that is a huge problem...



Yeah, we sorted that 
Everyone must submit their teams by 12th November, but the battles don't begin till 17th November, which is a saturday

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hikari said:


> I'll like to join! ^^



Added you to the list


----------



## Ricardo (Oct 6, 2013)

Can I join?


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 6, 2013)

May I join? :3


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 6, 2013)

Ricardo said:


> Can I join?



Of course!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Swiftstream said:


> May I join? :3



Yup


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 6, 2013)

You appear to have missed me off too


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 6, 2013)

KarlaKGB said:


> You appear to have missed me off too



Whoops, sorry

EDIT: ah, you and LoveMcQueen signed up when I was offline, so I didnt notice


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 6, 2013)

Okay, thanks!


----------



## Redacted (Oct 6, 2013)

Could I join? I would love to participate! Thanks!


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 6, 2013)

I have numbered everyone to make it easier to both work out how many people are entering and design the table for the battles


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 6, 2013)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> I have numbered everyone to make it easier to both work out how many people are entering and design the table for the battles



Thank you.  That makes it easier for us to see how many people are competing as well.


----------



## than (Oct 8, 2013)

i would love to participate in this!
count me in 8D


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 8, 2013)

than said:


> i would love to participate in this!
> count me in 8D



Adding you now.



My wifi keeps cutting out, so if I'm not here due to wifi problems at any point, Flying Mint Bunny and Solid are in charge


----------



## Hamusuta (Oct 8, 2013)

If you need any help i'd be happy to


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 8, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> If you need any help i'd be happy to



All help is appreciated <3
I'll add you tothe helpers list 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Still open to participants 
32 in total would be ideal for a head to head (2^n works perfect as the amount halves each round) but we could make more/less work too


----------



## dollydaydream (Oct 9, 2013)

Can I join in? I don't know anything about the game yet so I can be surprised though, and I might not be able to get it on the release date because I'll be at my Gran's house.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 9, 2013)

dollydaydream said:


> Can I join in? I don't know anything about the game yet so I can be surprised though, and I might not be able to get it on the release date because I'll be at my Gran's house.



Sure, everyone is welcome


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 9, 2013)

Be sure to check out the other awesome pokemon events in the spoiler in the first post!


----------



## 3DSfan134 (Oct 9, 2013)

Count me in! My team is in my sig. :3
Btw,I've never played a Pokemon game before.But I'm getting this as my first Pokemon game for my 3DS.


----------



## moonbunny (Oct 9, 2013)

I'd like to sign up!


----------



## catfairy (Oct 10, 2013)

I'd like to participate. I'm in the GMT+1 timezone, so if you need any helpers there I'd be more than willingly to help.


----------



## waddict (Oct 10, 2013)

Wait, I'm joining?
No I'm not 
Take me off please.
I don't have time for organized matchups >_>


----------



## Miya902 (Oct 10, 2013)

I'll sign up! =D


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 10, 2013)

30 people participating 
Remember everyone, signups are open until release date! I will close signups at midnight (I'm in the UK, it'll go off my time zone), so make sure you sign up *before* saturday!


----------



## Zewe (Oct 10, 2013)

I would love to join but I have just few questions. If I level up my pokemon exactly 50 lvl can I still use them or not? And can you tell me exactly what time this is starting? Because I still have to go school so I would not want to drop out from this opportunity to try my skills at real players.


----------



## Jarrad (Oct 10, 2013)

Will you be using a randomizer to determine who'll be battling who?


----------



## Colour Bandit (Oct 10, 2013)

Zewe said:


> I would love to join but I have just few questions. If I level up my pokemon exactly 50 lvl can I still use them or not? And can you tell me exactly what time this is starting? Because I still have to go school so I would not want to drop out from this opportunity to try my skills at real players.



1) In WiFi battles the level of your Pokemon gets set to 50 if it is above that level. (Not sure about levels below 50)
2) You have to confirm your team here on November 12th whilst the battles will take place the following weekend- November 16th and 17th. If you do not confirm your team or you change your team members during the tournament you will be disqualified. (We changed the battles date as to avoid those who still have to go to school/college/university.)


----------



## NanoStar (Oct 10, 2013)

I'd like to sign up. Finally I can show my skills


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 10, 2013)

Jarrad said:


> Will you be using a randomizer to determine who'll be battling who?



Everyone has a number, I will draw a chart for the battles and put all of the numbers in a box. Then I'll go down the first row of boxes and pick a number from the box and place it in each box. So sort of like a randomizer, I guess

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, I'm thinking of just having 32 people, since  I don't really want an insane amount of people as it will take forever. I would still accept signups as reserves since I can almost guarantee some people will drop out.

Does this sound like a good idea?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 10, 2013)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Everyone has a number, I will draw a chart for the battles and put all of the numbers in a box. Then I'll go down the first row of boxes and pick a number from the box and place it in each box. So sort of like a randomizer, I guess
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...





Definitely a good idea.  32 is a good tournament number and it would allow for back-ups to be in place


----------



## Zewe (Oct 11, 2013)

ok then I will join let's have fun everybody


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 11, 2013)

Ok, the 32 slots are full. But signups are still open for reserves, since I can almost guarantee that at least one person will drop out. Remember that signups close at midnight (in the UK), and its about 3:30pm now. So you all have 8.5 hours left to sign up.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 11, 2013)

Still a few hours left, sign up while you can!


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 11, 2013)

Just 2 hours left to sign up!


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 11, 2013)

With Me being tired, signups will remain open till I get up tomorrow morning. So sign up now while you still can!


----------



## Miya902 (Oct 12, 2013)

OH and if you need an extra helpper. I'm pretty good with photoshop and can make graphical stuff. If you're interested. =P


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 12, 2013)

SIGNUPS ARE NOW CLOSED.
Thank you for signing up,  dont forget to submit your teams on November 12th!


----------



## Solid (Oct 12, 2013)

Alright, I got X. Once I get the Pokemon necessary I will post submit.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 12, 2013)

Solid said:


> Alright, I got X. Once I get the Pokemon necessary I will post submit.



Ok 
You have a month to train them, you dont have to rush


----------



## Silversea (Oct 12, 2013)

Question: when you say legendaries are banned, can you say what legendaries. I know that some (latias, three birds, etc) are legendaries but have stats of regular pokemon so in that way are "pseudo" legendary and are usually accepted into tournaments.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 12, 2013)

Silversea said:


> Question: when you say legendaries are banned, can you say what legendaries. I know that some (latias, three birds, etc) are legendaries but have stats of regular pokemon so in that way are "pseudo" legendary and are usually accepted into tournaments.



The legendary birds and Latias and Latios are not pseudo legendary.  They're legendary and still banned from the tournament.  I'm pretty sure anything considered legendary at all is banned from the tournament.  Pseudo legendary Pokemon are Dragonite, Hydreigon, Tyranitar, etc.


Also, this is my team so far.  I have one badge:

Frogadier (Froggie) level 19
Flabebe (Flower) level 18


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Oct 12, 2013)

Alright, once I get X on Friday I'll submit my team.  Now to wait...


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 12, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> The legendary birds and Latias and Latios are not pseudo legendary.  They're legendary and still banned from the tournament.  I'm pretty sure anything considered legendary at all is banned from the tournament.  Pseudo legendary Pokemon are Dragonite, Hydreigon, Tyranitar, etc.
> 
> 
> Also, this is my team so far.  I have one badge:
> ...



yeah, anything considered a legendary is banned, including Latias/Latios, moltres etc


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 12, 2013)

DeviousCrossing said:


> Alright, once I get X on Friday I'll submit my team.  Now to wait...



As I mentioned before, you dont have to submit your team until november 12th, so you domt have to pick a team now and stick with it


----------



## Silversea (Oct 13, 2013)

Ah my bad. I had a memory of some legendaries not having the "legendary" stats and behaving like normal pokemon so nevermind. (But I was sure ones like shaymin have "normal" stats?)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 13, 2013)

Silversea said:


> Ah my bad. I had a memory of some legendaries not having the "legendary" stats and behaving like normal pokemon so nevermind. (But I was sure ones like shaymin have "normal" stats?)



Some might have, but for this purpose we shall just say that anything considered to be a legendary is banned.


----------



## gnoixaim (Oct 14, 2013)

I have a feeling I'll end up dropping out >.> My pokemon are already around Lvl. 45 and we still have a month left to train.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 14, 2013)

gnoixaim said:


> I have a feeling I'll end up dropping out >.> My pokemon are already around Lvl. 45 and we still have a month left to train.



That is sort of a problem, it's possible to train them so quickly... I have a full team on 65s
Maybe I should make it shorter?


----------



## Hikari (Oct 14, 2013)

Yeah, my pokemon are all over 50 already...


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 14, 2013)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Some might have, but for this purpose we shall just say that anything considered to be a legendary is banned.



Why not use the Smogon tier list when it comes out?


----------



## gnoixaim (Oct 14, 2013)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> That is sort of a problem, it's possible to train them so quickly... I have a full team on 65s
> Maybe I should make it shorter?



Maybe increase the level? OR have different tiers for people with Pokemon over/under Lvl. 50? I don't know, lol. I just think the majority of the people signed up will have most/all their preferred Pokemon over 50.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 14, 2013)

gnoixaim said:


> Maybe increase the level? OR have different tiers for people with Pokemon over/under Lvl. 50? I don't know, lol. I just think the majority of the people signed up will have most/all their preferred Pokemon over 50.



Increasing the level wouldn't realy do anything, it sets pokemon of a higher level down at 50


----------



## gnoixaim (Oct 14, 2013)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Increasing the level wouldn't realy do anything, it sets pokemon of a higher level down at 50



OHHH, I didn't know that 8)


----------



## Silversea (Oct 14, 2013)

Just because we have a team at 50+ doesn't mean you should shorten it. Some pokemon on the team might just be HM slaves or such, give us time to compose our dream team c:

When levels are automatically scaled to 50, the only benefit of training beyond this is getting new moves.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 14, 2013)

I don't see the problem.  If your Pokemon go above level 50 then the game will set them back to 50 for you if you select a certain mode.  So in a sense they should be level 50 and above by the time the tournament is about to happen.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 14, 2013)

Yeah, but a month is so long considering lots of people have already reached over 50 after just a few days. I was thinking of shortening it so that people didn't get bored waiting forthe actual battles to start


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 14, 2013)

That might be a good idea.  But you need to make sure everyone has their teams ready if you shorten the start of the tournament.


----------



## Silversea (Oct 14, 2013)

So we say our teams on here? Isn't that a bit unfair seeing other people's pokemon?


----------



## mariop476 (Oct 14, 2013)

I'd like to join.  I'll alert you to my team around November 10th.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 14, 2013)

Silversea said:


> So we say our teams on here? Isn't that a bit unfair seeing other people's pokemon?



Ah, didn't think of that. How about you PM them to me, and I'll keep a note of it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



mariop476 said:


> I'd like to join.  I'll alert you to my team around November 10th.



You were supposed to sign uo before release date...
Although having a few reserves in case people drop out wouldn't hurt, i guess


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 14, 2013)

I don't mind having the time to breed


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 14, 2013)

If everyone posts their team before the tournament then it's fair.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 14, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> If everyone posts their team before the tournament then it's fair.



If people posted their teams early, others may adapt theirs to work well.
Everyone should PM me their teams by November 12th, and once everyone has submitted, I'll add the teams next to each player's name. If you battle someone and their team is different, report them and they will be disqualified.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 14, 2013)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> If people posted their teams early, others may adapt theirs to work well.
> Everyone should PM me their teams by November 12th, and once everyone has submitted, I'll add the teams next to each player's name. If you battle someone and their team is different, report them and they will be disqualified.



Oh, okay.  That makes sense now.


----------



## dollydaydream (Oct 14, 2013)

should we PM our teams now? I have a pretty good idea of what I want my team to be I think.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 14, 2013)

dollydaydream said:


> should we PM our teams now? I have a pretty good idea of what I want my team to be I think.



No, unless you have the perfect team already and don't want to train it any further. Th  pokemon you submit must be exactly the same as the ones you battle with, or you are disqualified. I would reccomend putting them in your battle box when you are done, so you don't accidentaly level them up.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm also looking for someone good with photoshop and stuff to make me a matchup sheet to say who is battling who. I am on.  kindle right now so I can't really do it myself. If you would like to help with this, PM me and we can discuss it further.


----------



## dollydaydream (Oct 14, 2013)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> No, unless you have the perfect team already and don't want to train it any further. Th  pokemon you submit must be exactly the same as the ones you battle with, or you are disqualified. I would reccomend putting them in your battle box when you are done, so you don't accidentaly level them up.


ok, I think i understand. so we have to PM our exact pokemon and their level? 
I'll probably wait until early November before PMing then, thanks.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 14, 2013)

dollydaydream said:


> ok, I think i understand. so we have to PM our exact pokemon and their level?
> I'll probably wait until early November before PMing then, thanks.


Yeah, just to make sure no one cheats by using different pokemon for each battle, after seeing their opponent's team.


----------



## Sheepish (Oct 14, 2013)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> I'm also looking for someone good with photoshop and stuff to make me a matchup sheet to say who is battling who. I am on.  kindle right now so I can't really do it myself. If you would like to help with this, PM me and we can discuss it further.



You can use this website to generate tournament brackets:
http://challonge.com/tournament/bracket_generator

If you had something else in mind, I wouldn't mind helping out.


----------



## Silversea (Oct 14, 2013)

How does posting their level change anything?


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 14, 2013)

May I respectfully enquire why teams are limited to sizes of 3 at the beginning? I think it introduces a lot of variance, and doesn't cut down on time that much.


----------



## Silversea (Oct 14, 2013)

KarlaKGB said:


> May I respectfully enquire why teams are limited to sizes of 3 at the beginning? I think it introduces a lot of variance, and doesn't cut down on time that much.



It restricts time enough...and it is a good way of varying battles too.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 14, 2013)

Silversea said:


> It restricts time enough...and it is a good way of varying battles too.



I agree.  It should stay the way it is with 3 battles in the beginning.


----------



## Silversea (Oct 16, 2013)

Silversea said:


> How does posting their level change anything?



Any clarification? What if I have a lv 81 X and it levels up, that would mean disqualification?


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 16, 2013)

Silversea said:


> Any clarification? What if I have a lv 81 X and it levels up, that would mean disqualification?



Well, once you've submitted your team, you could put it in the battlebox to prevent you from leveling it up. Your team must be exactly the same as you submitted, to prevent cheating.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 17, 2013)

Bumping before it falls off the page


----------



## Kurugaya (Oct 17, 2013)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Well, once you've submitted your team, you could put it in the battlebox to prevent you from leveling it up. Your team must be exactly the same as you submitted, to prevent cheating.



Considering that it is possible to scale all levels down to 50 the actual level of the Pokemon will not matter in the slightest and affect the battle in no way, it will only prevent people from using their favorite Mons after they have signed them up. On that note, do we also have to submit our movesets and EV spread?

Also, I would like to inquire whether multiple copies of the same item may be held by participating teams, or if they are banned like in the Battle Tower.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 17, 2013)

I agree, I don't understand the level rule. That implies you're not enforcing flat levels, which is ********. Not everyone has the time to train their entire team to 100.


----------



## Kaijudomage (Oct 17, 2013)

Why is this not using the Lv. 50 rule set that's built into the game?
Which does a fine job of scaling Pokemon up and down as necessary.

Yet this has no limits on Pokemon using the same item or usage of multiple Pokemon of the same species.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 17, 2013)

It is using the flat battle rule, read the first post.  -_-... And the reason the team has to stay the same is to make sure you cannot change your team once you submit it, and you cannot change anything about it either.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 18, 2013)

I can't see anything about flat battle. All I see is a rule that all Pokemon must be over lvl 50, which wouldn't be necessary if we were using the "Normal" wifi ruleset which sets ALL Pokemon to lvl 50.

I'm not arguing against fixing the team, I'm arguing against fixing the levels.



> If you battle someone and they use a different team from the one they submitted (the type and *level must be the same*)


----------



## ForgottenT (Oct 18, 2013)

As said above, there?s no reason to post the levels since they will all be scaled to 50 anyways, and it?s ******** if we cannot use our teams until the tournament.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 18, 2013)

:/ fine, I'll remove the bit that says the about posting the levels...


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 18, 2013)

Thank you  I'm sure everyone is appreciative of the effort you're putting in to organise this. We're just trying to give constructive criticism. 
You should probably add the battle format too. I assume it's singles using the "normal" ruleset? (as opposed to "flat" or "unrestricted")


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 18, 2013)

KarlaKGB said:


> I can't see anything about flat battle. All I see is a rule that all Pokemon must be over lvl 50, which wouldn't be necessary if we were using the "Normal" wifi ruleset which sets ALL Pokemon to lvl 50.
> 
> I'm not arguing against fixing the team, I'm arguing against fixing the levels.




What are you talking about?  I've never used a ruleset where it sets Pokemon under level 50 to level 50.  Flat battle doesn't do that, and I don't remember normal wifi ruleset doing that either.  Flat only sets above level 50 to 50, not from under to 50.  Also, why does it matter in the first place?


----------



## ForgottenT (Oct 18, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> What are you talking about?  I've never used a ruleset where it sets Pokemon under level 50 to level 50.  Flat battle doesn't do that, and I don't remember normal wifi ruleset doing that either.  Flat only sets above level 50 to 50, not from under to 50.  Also, why does it matter in the first place?



Yeah they do.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 18, 2013)

ForgottenT said:


> Yeah they do.



Oh, okay then.  I don't think I've used it, so never mind.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 18, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> What are you talking about?  I've never used a ruleset where it sets Pokemon under level 50 to level 50.  Flat battle doesn't do that, and I don't remember normal wifi ruleset doing that either.  Flat only sets above level 50 to 50, not from under to 50.  Also, why does it matter in the first place?



4th Gen wifi battle did this, 5th Gen didn't, and now they've brought it back again.


----------



## Silversea (Oct 18, 2013)

Not to add more fuel to the fire, but since under 50s are not allowed in this tournament anyway it is irrelevant what rules are set.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 18, 2013)

KarlaKGB said:


> 4th Gen wifi battle did this, 5th Gen didn't, and now they've brought it back again.




Oh, okay.  I never noticed that, even though I started with generation four.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 18, 2013)

Silversea said:


> Not to add more fuel to the fire, but since under 50s are not allowed in this tournament anyway it is irrelevant what rules are set.



Wrong.

"Normal" and "Flat" are very different. "Normal" is an unrestricted battle that sets ALL Pokemon to lvl 50.
"Flat" is Nintendo's official competition rule. 3 Pokemon maximum, Legendaries banned, Item clause and Species clause.
There's a third which is "Unrestricted" which is just like "Normal" except your Pokemon levels are not set to 50, but are their real value.

So it matters very much what rules are set.


----------



## Silversea (Oct 18, 2013)

KarlaKGB said:


> Wrong.
> 
> "Normal" and "Flat" are very different. "Normal" is an unrestricted battle that sets ALL Pokemon to lvl 50.
> "Flat" is Nintendo's official competition rule. 3 Pokemon maximum, Legendaries banned, Item clause and Species clause.
> ...



I was only referring to the case of levels being set or not being set to lv 50 .


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 18, 2013)

Silversea said:


> I was only referring to the case of levels being set or not being set to lv 50 .



If levels are not set to 50 then you're going to have lvl 70s going up against lvl 60s.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 18, 2013)

I completed the story mode of Pokemon Y today! Now i'll go catch 6 different Pokemon Species for this Tournament.


----------



## Kaijudomage (Oct 19, 2013)

KarlaKGB said:


> Wrong.
> 
> "Normal" and "Flat" are very different. "Normal" is an unrestricted battle that sets ALL Pokemon to lvl 50.
> "Flat" is Nintendo's official competition rule. 3 Pokemon maximum, Legendaries banned, Item clause and Species clause.
> ...



Flat is my preferred rule set, it can take a while to put together a full team.
But we have until the 12th, so the Flat rule set with 6 Pokemon is fine by me.

Going to start putting a team together now that I've finished the main story.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 19, 2013)

I dislike item clause, which is part of Flat rules. Though it's not too bad in the 3v3 stages.

I think the tournament will use the Normal ruleset, as eventually there the matches will be 4v4 and 6v6. Rules of the tournament state you need a team of six anyway.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 20, 2013)

Well, it seems quite the debate has gone on while I have had no access to the internet.
I didn't think about flat having a 3 pokemon max rule, so as the plan was to have 4v4 and 6v6 in later rounds, I guess we would have to use the normal ruleset.

I may not have internet for the next few days, so once again my helpers are in charge until I can get back on.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Oct 20, 2013)

Aw, I missed this


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 20, 2013)

Takoya said:


> Aw, I missed this



You can still sign-up as a reserve person, I think


----------



## Silversea (Oct 21, 2013)

When it says "Transfered pokemon" does that mean from previous games, or do all the pokemon you enter have to be strictly raised/caught on your own game?


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm interpreting that as previous games, which is a non-issue currently.


----------



## Silversea (Oct 21, 2013)

KarlaKGB said:


> I'm interpreting that as previous games, which is a non-issue currently.




As did I, but I wanted to check!


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 21, 2013)

Yes, I believe traded Pokemon between X and Y games are okay to use.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 22, 2013)

Takoya said:


> Aw, I missed this



You can still sign up as a reserve, as I can almost guarantee at least one person will drop out...

- - - Post Merge - - -



AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Yes, I believe traded Pokemon between X and Y games are okay to use.



Yeah, traded pokemon are fine, but not ones transfered from previous games.
Though that isn't a problem as transfering isn't possible yet.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 23, 2013)

~Bump~

Less than a month now until the tournament starts!


----------



## Silversea (Oct 26, 2013)

It recently occurred to me, but what is to stop people from telling someone else what pokemon are on X player's team after a battle? I suppose it doesn't matter ultimately.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 26, 2013)

I thought all teams would be made public as soon as the deadline to submit teams passes. As you can't change your team, and team preview exists in battle, there's no need to keep your team secret. I suppose the only thing people could do is change moves, and there isn't really anything to prevent that short of posting movesets.

Also, why aren't mega evolutions allowed? I know they're powerful, but they're balanced to one per team...


----------



## Colour Bandit (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm afraid I'm going to have to drop out of this tournament as I've got a huge media project coming up in November and I really need to focus on it  Sorry.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 26, 2013)

Flying Mint Bunny said:


> I'm afraid I'm going to have to drop out of this tournament as I've got a huge media project coming up in November and I really need to focus on it  Sorry.



That's okay.

Okay, Thecreeperhugz will put a back-up person in the slot.

EDIT: Mega evolved Pokemon would make the battles a little too crazy.  People could have their whole team with the items, and wait to use their mega ring to switch to one and mega evolve it to avoid losing.  It would be kind of chaotic.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 26, 2013)

Flying Mint Bunny said:


> I'm afraid I'm going to have to drop out of this tournament as I've got a huge media project coming up in November and I really need to focus on it  Sorry.



It's fine, thanks for letting me know.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Silversea said:


> It recently occurred to me, but what is to stop people from telling someone else what pokemon are on X player's team after a battle? I suppose it doesn't matter ultimately.



If some people submit their team early, others could change theirs to be able to take others out well before submitting theirs on the submission date. For example, someone could submit a team of all fire types, so if it was public someone else could add a water type to their own team before they submitted. So everyone must submit via a pm, and I'll add them to the thread once everyone has submitted.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 26, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> EDIT: Mega evolved Pokemon would make the battles a little too crazy.  People could have their whole team with the items, and wait to use their mega ring to switch to one and mega evolve it to avoid losing.  It would be kind of chaotic.


You're completely wrong. If someone runs an entire team with mega stones, then they're wasting the item slots of 5/6 of their Pokemon. And a mega evolution is hardly an invincible Pokemon. They're not going to make or break a game. If this were the case then I would be seeing full teams of Pokemon holding mega stones on simulators, which isn't the case. Have you actually battled much online, or is this just pure theorycrafting speculation?


----------



## Silversea (Oct 26, 2013)

Mega stones can make or break a game in the right situations...

But I agree that giving your whole team mega stones is a waste of item space.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 26, 2013)

So can other Pokemon given the opportunity. Yes they're strong, but you're limited to one per battle. Mega evolving is not going to automatically turn a lost game around. This idea that you can have a whole team holding mega stones that will make things "crazy" or imbalanced is unfounded. I challenge ACE to battle me with a full team of megas.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 26, 2013)

KarlaKGB said:


> So can other Pokemon given the opportunity. Yes they're strong, but you're limited to one per battle. Mega evolving is not going to automatically turn a lost game around. This idea that you can have a whole team holding mega stones that will make things "crazy" or imbalanced is unfounded. I challenge ACE to battle me with a full team of megas.



I have battled online somewhat, and I already know nobody's dumb enough to waste all of their item slots with mega items.  What might happen though is some people don't know about or don't use one mega Pokemon, and so someone else who does finishes them off.  And no thanks to your battle, I don't accept competition just to see whose right.  Tried that in the past and nothing good happens from it.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 26, 2013)

So your reason for not allowing mega evolutions is you're afraid some people might not know about them. Real sound logic there. We should ban Pokemon from holding items too in case some people don't know about that. At least for mega evos, the game throws it in your face as part of the storyline.

If you played more than one battle online you might have realised all of your theories are flat out wrong. A tournament shouldn't cater to the lowest denominator. I know this isn't an ultra serious tournament, but that doesn't mean it should patronise its players by assuming they don't know what megas are.


----------



## Hamusuta (Oct 26, 2013)

ok no.

mega evolutions = ban.

items = no ban.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 26, 2013)

KarlaKGB said:


> So your reason for not allowing mega evolutions is you're afraid some people might not know about them. Real sound logic there. We should ban Pokemon from holding items too in case some people don't know about that. At least for mega evos, the game throws it in your face as part of the storyline.
> 
> If you played more than one battle online you might have realised all of your theories are flat out wrong. A tournament shouldn't cater to the lowest denominator. I know this isn't an ultra serious tournament, but that doesn't mean it should patronise its players by assuming they don't know what megas are.




You can have your opinion, and I'll have mine.  I'm not going to argue with you over it as it's unnecessary and childish.  There's already been people on this forum that try to argue with me on purpose for silly things, and honestly, it's annoying.  So I'll respect your opinion and not say anything else on the subject.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 26, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> ok no.
> 
> mega evolutions = ban.
> 
> items = no ban.


All I want to know is why mega evolutions are banned. If there isn't even a reason, that's fine. But reasons like


> Mega evolved Pokemon would make the battles a little too crazy. People could have their whole team with the items, and wait to use their mega ring to switch to one and mega evolve it to avoid losing. It would be kind of chaotic.


and


> What might happen though is some people don't know about or don't use one mega Pokemon, and so someone else who does finishes them off.


are terrible terrible reasons that are nothing but conjecture and flawed theorycrafting.

- - - Post Merge - - -



AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> You can have your opinion, and I'll have mine.  I'm not going to argue with you over it as it's unnecessary and childish.  There's already been people on this forum that try to argue with me on purpose for silly things, and honestly, it's annoying.  So I'll respect your opinion and not say anything else on the subject.



If you seriously think I'm targetting you on purpose, then you need to check your ego. You made a flawed argument and I'm calling you out on it. That's all.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 26, 2013)

KarlaKGB said:


> All I want to know is why mega evolutions are banned. If there isn't even a reason, that's fine. But reasons like
> 
> and
> 
> are terrible terrible reasons that are nothing but conjecture and flawed theorycrafting.




If you really want a good reason, ask Thecreeperhugz.  They're the one that put it into place.  Then maybe you'll stop questioning things and just go with it.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 26, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> If you really want a good reason, ask Thecreeperhugz.  They're the one that put it into place.  Then maybe you'll stop questioning things and just go with it.



Gee, I wonder why I posted my question in this thread. Could it be because I wanted to ask the tournament organiser? I didn't ask you but you decided to give a response that I thought was flawed.

I'm perfectly within my right to question things. A few things have been changed in this tournament due to input from myself and others. The original rules were made up before the game was even released, with incomplete information. Therefore when the wifi battle formats were known, it made sense to revise some of the rules with that information in mind.


----------



## Silversea (Oct 26, 2013)

If mega stones don't make or break a game enough then why does it matter if they are allowed?


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 26, 2013)

Silversea said:


> If mega stones don't make or break a game enough then why does it matter if they are allowed?



Because they allow for a little more versatility.


----------



## ForgottenT (Oct 26, 2013)

KarlaKGB said:


> Because they allow for a little more versatility.



This ^


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 26, 2013)

I'll elaborate - bans should exist to promote versatility. The reason legendaries (and more broadly speaking, ubers) are banned is because they are so powerful that everyone is forced to use them to remain competitive. This kills versatility and you end up with a very stale metagame. 

Megas do not suffer this problem. They're not overly powerful and you're limited to one. Megas also promote versatility as they have different stats, abilities and in many cases, typing. For example, in a game vs. ForgottenT, he mega evolved his gengar, thereby losing levitate. Where earthquake wasn't a problem for normal Gengars poison typing with levitate, now he has a new weakness. With my Garchomp still alive, this makes the decision to mega evolve less clear cut. 

All in all, I think banning Megas is a bad idea and I'd just like to know why the rule is there. Even if it's a simple "this tournament will be mega free" then that's fine. I'm just worried it's out of some misinformed concern that they're like legendaries.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 26, 2013)

KarlaKGB said:


> I'll elaborate - bans should exist to promote versatility. The reason legendaries (and more broadly speaking, ubers) are banned is because they are so powerful that everyone is forced to use them to remain competitive. This kills versatility and you end up with a very stale metagame.
> 
> Megas do not suffer this problem. They're not overly powerful and you're limited to one. Megas also promote versatility as they have different stats, abilities and in many cases, typing. For example, in a game vs. ForgottenT, he mega evolved his gengar, thereby losing levitate. Where earthquake wasn't a problem for normal Gengars poison typing with levitate, now he has a new weakness. With my Garchomp still alive, this makes the decision to mega evolve less clear cut.
> 
> All in all, I think banning Megas is a bad idea and I'd just like to know why the rule is there. Even if it's a simple "this tournament will be mega free" then that's fine. I'm just worried it's out of some misinformed concern that they're like legendaries.





Your concern is unnecessary then.  Thecreeperhugz already knows mega evolved Pokemon are nothing like legendaries, and that they are two separate things.  That's like when you said I don't need to worry about people knowing what mega evolution is.  You're telling me not to worry and then saying you need to worry so that things must change.  I somewhat agree with your point, but let's see what TCH says.


----------



## Kurugaya (Oct 27, 2013)

KarlaKGB said:


> All in all, I think banning Megas is a bad idea and I'd just like to know why the rule is there. Even if it's a simple "this tournament will be mega free" then that's fine. I'm just worried it's out of some misinformed concern that they're like legendaries.



While I do not have the authority to clear this up, I would like to to point a few things out.
Your previous point that mega evolution is situational as shown by your example is certainly agreeable, but it needs to be noted that some mega evolutions not only rival legendaries in strength, but also surpass many of them.

Let's talk Mega-Tyranitar. It has a grand BST of 700, which is only rivaled by Mega-Garchomp who ties with it, and Arceus, who surpasses his by 20 points. But this is without the Special Defense boost coming from Sandstorm - If that were to to come into the calculation it would reach an astounding BST of 760 with an overwhelming defensive power of 100/150/180 and offensives of 164/95/71 combined with impressive moves such as Dragondance which it can easily setup and at the same time alienates his speed issue, Stealth Rock to cripple enemy fire types, Pursuit to trap everything that feels like switching and all elemental fangs bar poison. Just to give you an example, Careful T-Tar with decent investments can withstand both Mega Gengars and Mega Alakazams 4x effective Focus Blast and OHKO in turn either with Crunch or +1 Pursuit (SR and prior damage not taken into account). While the same could be said about Assault Vest T-Tar, this variant loses access to vital moves and retains allmost all of its flaws while taunting itself.

I'm personally undecided on the issue of mega evolutions in this tournament, but such deciding factors need to be taken into account. And Tyranitar is just an example - Tailwind boosted M-Garchomp and SD/Protect M-Blaziken are equally scary on the offensive side of things. The latter is one of the main reasons so many people are running Talonflame for its strong priority in 3v3 - Because if you let it set up and don't have access to something faster, all you can do is hope for a HJK miss. Limiting mega evolutions to one per team certainly helps, but you might as well carry a random legendary instead. 

This is, of course, not taking weaker Megas into account that desperately needed their stronger form to be competitively viable. But because of the aforementioned limitations, there honestly is little point in using most of them when there are better options to be considered.


----------



## Farobi (Oct 29, 2013)

hi ^^ got some questions.

1) why do we have to post our teams? i dont see anything wrong with changing them, or even concealing a team.

2) i kinda want to know why mevo stones are banned, from the OPs perspective.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 29, 2013)

Farobi said:


> hi ^^ got some questions.
> 
> 1) why do we have to post our teams? i dont see anything wrong with changing them, or even concealing a team.
> 
> 2) i kinda want to know why mevo stones are banned, from the OPs perspective.



Being locked into a team for a tournament is pretty standard, it's to stop people from altering their team to try and specifically counter their opponent's. A good team should be versatile and be capable of dealing with nearly everything. As teams are locked, concealing them seems rather pointless.

I'm also waiting for a response regarding Mega evos, as the past two pages of this thread have shown.


----------



## Silversea (Oct 29, 2013)

So I assume its going to go as follows:

1. add the friend code of who you are set again.
2. battle.
3. post/PM results?


Will you post rules for battles too (like Standard vs whatever) cause I'm paranoid that some people won't set the battles correctly and I'm not even confident I can myself.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 29, 2013)

Wow, there's always a massive debate going on when I'm not here...



Farobi said:


> hi ^^ got some questions.
> 
> 1) why do we have to post our teams? i dont see anything wrong with changing them, or even concealing a team.
> 
> 2) i kinda want to know why mevo stones are banned, from the OPs perspective.



1- if teams aren't posted, then people could vhange their team to counter their oppenent each round.
2- I just think that having mega evolutions would be a bit too much. I know they aren't uber powerful, but in the right situation they could make or break a match. This was origionally just supposed to be a small competition and has turned into this, which is hard enough to manage without added chaos of messing with megas and legendaries etc

- - - Post Merge - - -



Silversea said:


> So I assume its going to go as follows:
> 
> 1. add the friend code of who you are set again.
> 2. battle.
> ...



Pretty much, although I think a good idea would be to save the battle on the vs recorder so I can watch your battle, to prevent cheating.
At somepoint i will post a mini walkthrough of how to set up the matches, so everyone knows what options to click


----------



## Silversea (Oct 29, 2013)

These are singles right. I've been practicing doubles but I realize for this tournament its probably irrelevant.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 29, 2013)

I hope it's Singles.


----------



## gnoixaim (Oct 29, 2013)

I might have to drop.... I haven't played Pokemon in 2 weeks after defeating the Elite 4 :/ AND I DON'T EVEN EV TRAIN OR ANYTHING /cries


----------



## Animedan (Oct 29, 2013)

I have a question:
Can or can you not currently register for participating in this? I've heard there is something you cant register for, but I dont know what.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 29, 2013)

Animedan said:


> I have a question:
> Can or can you not currently register for participating in this? I've heard there is something you cant register for, but I dont know what.



Signups closed a while ago, but you may be able to sign up as a replacement. I predict a number of people are going to drop out, so you may well get in.

This is also nothing to do with the Bell Tree league announced in the latest Belltree Direct.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 29, 2013)

Animedan said:


> I have a question:
> Can or can you not currently register for participating in this? I've heard there is something you cant register for, but I dont know what.



Signups are technically closed, but you may sign up as a reserve

A few people have already dropped out, so we need people to fill their spots


----------



## Animedan (Oct 29, 2013)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Signups are technically closed, but you may sign up as a reserve
> 
> A few people have already dropped out, so we need people to fill their spots




Ok then is there a spot I can fill in?


 If so, when do we have to register our team?

And how?


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 29, 2013)

Animedan said:


> Ok then is there a spot I can fill in?
> 
> 
> If so, when do we have to register our team?
> ...



Just PM me your team by November 12th.


----------



## Farobi (Nov 6, 2013)

urgh i dont think i even started working on training my mons yet. i have 4 days of free time starting from tomorrow so i hope i can squeeze some time training and whatnot.


----------



## unravel (Nov 6, 2013)

I don't think I'am avail this week because I have to study for exam this coming Monday and Tuesday zzz.


----------



## Farobi (Nov 6, 2013)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> I don't think I'am avail this week because I have to study for exam this coming Monday and Tuesday zzz.



it's still next week and i dont think first round battles will end until around mid-late november.


----------



## mariop476 (Nov 6, 2013)

I have to drop out.  Projects got assigned, sorry.


----------



## Swiftstream (Nov 6, 2013)

I think i signed up but im not listed on the first page


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Nov 6, 2013)

So this will start in 6/5 days? I'm actually pretty excited.


----------



## 3DSfan134 (Nov 6, 2013)

DeviousCrossing said:


> So this will start in 6/5 days? I'm actually pretty excited.


I think it will start in 5 days.

- - - Post Merge - - -

No wait,six. 
I have a bad memory too........:/


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Nov 7, 2013)

Swiftstream said:


> I think i signed up but im not listed on the first page



You are, number 22


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 7, 2013)

3DSfan134 said:


> I think it will start in 5 days.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...




The sign-ups end on the 12th, and the actual tournament is like a week after that.

Seriously people, it's NOT this week.  No need to drop out for that reason.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm afraid I'll sadly have to drop out. I've been pretty lazy with my Pokemon's levels lately, and I hate to admit it but the best thing to do is to drop out. D:


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Nov 9, 2013)

If many more people drop out this may not even happen, too many people are leaving


----------



## Silversea (Nov 9, 2013)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> If many more people drop out this may not even happen, too many people are leaving



Course it can, it'll just be on a smaller scale.


----------



## Hikari (Nov 9, 2013)

I'll have to drop out. I have way to much school work to catch up on...


----------



## Silversea (Nov 10, 2013)

Nice to know there will be no mega tyrannitars and mega mewtwos running rampant, or any mewtwos at all.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Nov 11, 2013)

*YOU HAVE JUST TODAY AND TOMORROW LEFT TO SUBMIT YOUR TEAMS!*

1st and 2nd place prizes are on the first post now, although more may be added before the battles begin.

Also, since a lot of people have dropped out, what do you guys think of doing a round robin style tournament instead?


----------



## Silversea (Nov 11, 2013)

Since I'm a noob and don't really understand round robin, how would that work?


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Nov 11, 2013)

Silversea said:


> Since I'm a noob and don't really understand round robin, how would that work?



Basically everyone battles everyone else (I'll make a chart for it if we do choose to do it) and you get points for winning. Then the overall winner is the one with the most points.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 11, 2013)

Maybe like round robin and top 8 or whatever are seeded into quarter finals.


----------



## gnoixaim (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm dropping out </3 I haven't dedicated enough time for Poke'mon to be in this, so I hope someone can take my spot.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Nov 11, 2013)

KarlaKGB said:


> Maybe like round robin and top 8 or whatever are seeded into quarter finals.



Hmm, that sounds like a good idea


----------



## Farobi (Nov 11, 2013)

Heh, I just EV'd my first competitive Mon atm. Should we only submit 3 mons for the first round?


----------



## Silversea (Nov 11, 2013)

The rules say to submit the full team because otherwise he needs to submit full teams. If you only submit 3 you could look at other people's and decide the rest of your team that way which is cheating.


----------



## Huntersnet (Nov 11, 2013)

Just signed up at the last minute lol


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Nov 12, 2013)

Farobi said:


> Heh, I just EV'd my first competitive Mon atm. Should we only submit 3 mons for the first round?



Submit the full team, since 6 pokemon are needed for the finals.


----------



## Farobi (Nov 12, 2013)

ITS A BREEDING FACTORY IN MY CARTRIDGE
Got 2 now. Whens the deadline?

- - - Post Merge - - -

To submit teams*


----------



## unravel (Nov 12, 2013)

Farobi said:


> ITS A BREEDING FACTORY IN MY CARTRIDGE
> Got 2 now. Whens the deadline?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



November 12 brad hahaha xD


----------



## Laudine (Nov 12, 2013)

I was going to send you my team list TheCreeperHugz, however your inbox is full 

I like the idea of round robin, I think it's more exciting than using ladder style tournament xD


----------



## unravel (Nov 12, 2013)

Laudine said:


> I was going to send you my team list TheCreeperHugz, however your inbox is full



Already VM him hope he's online soon...


----------



## 3DSfan134 (Nov 12, 2013)

I think my Pokemon are ready to battle! Already trained my Tyrantrum atm. I'll submit my team later today.


----------



## Farobi (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm gonna sleep and go to school tmrw and i cant send my team halp.

Also, just curious, but who provides the prizes? mega stone of your choice as 3rd place prize???


----------



## ForgottenT (Nov 12, 2013)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Also, since a lot of people have dropped out, what do you guys think of doing a round robin style tournament instead?



I?m not a big fan of that, I don?t wanna battle 31 people.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 12, 2013)

If there are that many people, you can do group stage round robins.


----------



## ForgottenT (Nov 12, 2013)

I might not be able to make it, I promised my dad that I would eat at his place today, so it depends on when it starts, I don?t know when I?m going home from there, but good luck to everyone else


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Nov 12, 2013)

ForgottenT said:


> I might not be able to make it, I promised my dad that I would eat at his place today, so it depends on when it starts, I don?t know when I?m going home from there, but good luck to everyone else



The battles won't actually start today, they start on saturday, when more people will be free. Today is just the deadline to submit teams.

- - - Post Merge - - -

You must submit your teams by midnight GMT.
I cleared out my inbox of all of the junk, so you can sends PMs now


----------



## unravel (Nov 12, 2013)

How many pros and noobs? (I'm sure there are a lot of pros) =w=;


----------



## Farobi (Nov 12, 2013)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> How many pros and noobs? (I'm sure there are a lot of pros) =w=;



thats an odd question xD


----------



## unravel (Nov 12, 2013)

Farobi said:


> thats an odd question xD



Just to let you know there are noobs and pros joining the game haahha

That Signature... stolen from smogon forums lol


----------



## Farobi (Nov 12, 2013)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Just to let you know there are noobs and pros joining the game haahha
> 
> That Signature... stolen from smogon forums lol


tropiOUs my man itss ok.


----------



## Silversea (Nov 12, 2013)

Yeah there are some good players on here. I'd be lucky to get past the first round haha.


----------



## unravel (Nov 13, 2013)

Silversea said:


> Yeah there are some good players on here. I'd be lucky to get past the first round haha.



Ohh well gl hf


----------



## Farobi (Nov 13, 2013)

Sent my team few minutes before the deadline. I'm 2.5 / 6 in a way there :U

- - - Post Merge - - -

Because I got like 2 fully EV'd mons and im training one now. Got the rest i want as baby forms in my PC but i still have the IV breed them.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Nov 13, 2013)

Technically team submissions ended last night, but I've had a few late entries so I'm going to extend it to tomorrow night, in case anyone hasnt yet.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 13, 2013)

I may as well not join because I didn't Iv breed and I didn't even know about Iv breeding and how to work it out when It first came out.  Now I know but I cant make my team on time. But the next time your starting another X and Y tournament i'll be ready. Make it a competitive tournament cause that's for advanced players and I'm one of them. (Actually i'm a beginner at competitive battling, i'm pretty sure others won't go easy on me, I just gotta try my best to knockout all of the opponent's pokemon as well as I can. )


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Nov 13, 2013)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I may as well not join because I didn't Iv breed and I didn't even know about Iv breeding and how to work it out when It first came out.  Now I know but I cant make my team on time. But the next time your starting another X and Y tournament i'll be ready. Make it a competitive tournament cause that's for advanced players and I'm one of them. (Actually i'm a beginner at competitive battling, i'm pretty sure others won't go easy on me, I just gotta try my best to knockout all of the opponent's pokemon as well as I can. )



I may consider doing another one in january, just after pokemon bank comes out, so people can use their old competitive teams


----------



## ForgottenT (Nov 13, 2013)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I may as well not join because I didn't Iv breed and I didn't even know about Iv breeding and how to work it out when It first came out.  Now I know but I cant make my team on time. But the next time your starting another X and Y tournament i'll be ready. Make it a competitive tournament cause that's for advanced players and I'm one of them. (Actually i'm a beginner at competitive battling, i'm pretty sure others won't go easy on me, I just gotta try my best to knockout all of the opponent's pokemon as well as I can. )



I don?t IV breed either, and I don?t have any hidden ability pokemons, ?ll probably get my ass handed to me, but I?m gonna try anyways, at least I will get some friend safaris from it xD


----------



## Silversea (Nov 13, 2013)

I want to face off against better people so I can fix holes in my team. You shouldn't abandon the tournament because people may be better than you.

EDIT: You should do a Little Cup or NFE tournament.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Nov 13, 2013)

Silversea said:


> I want to face off against better people so I can fix holes in my team. You shouldn't abandon the tournament because people may be better than you.
> 
> EDIT: You should do a Little Cup or NFE tournament.



A NFE tournament?


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 13, 2013)

Silversea said:


> I want to face off against better people so I can fix holes in my team. You shouldn't abandon the tournament because people may be better than you.
> 
> EDIT: You should do a Little Cup or NFE tournament.


Those tournaments sound fun. I think LC was removed from when you battle people, but no worries. Super training has gotcha covered. After you fully Ev train your pokemon, just level it up to level 5 and your all done with that pokemon.


----------



## Farobi (Nov 13, 2013)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> A NFE tournament?



Not-Fully Evolved Pokemon tournament. With Yanma, Warotrtle etc.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 13, 2013)

You can still have organised LC battles.


----------



## Swiftstream (Nov 13, 2013)

>~<
Uhh what is IV breeding anyway?
(I feel like a noob)


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 13, 2013)

Breedig to pass down favourable IVs so you get stronger Pokemon.


----------



## Farobi (Nov 13, 2013)

Swiftstream said:


> >~<
> Uhh what is IV breeding anyway?
> (I feel like a noob)



It's actually really easy to IV breed, or at least understand the concept to it. I'll show you a link in a sec.

- - - Post Merge - - -

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Ot0mNjNFRqM&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DOt0mNjNFRqM


----------



## Silversea (Nov 13, 2013)

Concept is easy, but doing it isn't. (Well some people get the hang of it, takes lots of effort and time though).


----------



## Zewe (Nov 14, 2013)

my pokemon team is then Tyrantrum,Lucario,Charizard,Venusaur,Raichu and Quagsire is this ok team for every one?


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Nov 14, 2013)

Zewe said:


> my pokemon team is then Tyrantrum,Lucario,Charizard,Venusaur,Raichu and Quagsire is this ok team for every one?



Youre supposed to pm teams to me


----------



## Zewe (Nov 14, 2013)

oh crap

- - - Post Merge - - -

and now that everyone knows my team should I just leave from this tournament?


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 14, 2013)

Probably fine, as most people should have submitted already.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 14, 2013)

And remember I'm not joining cause I didn't Iv breed my pokemon team and the incorrect movesets for the pokemon used on my team. But I will be ready next time you put up another tournament cause I understand how to Iv breed now.


----------



## Farobi (Nov 14, 2013)

Paperboy012305 said:


> And remember I'm not joining cause I didn't Iv breed my pokemon team and the incorrect movesets for the pokemon used on my team. But I will be ready next time you put up another tournament cause I understand how to Iv breed now.


it's fine. not many people here play competitively, this is more of a "casual toruney" then an official one.


----------



## unravel (Nov 15, 2013)

Separate pros and noobs xD


----------



## Farobi (Nov 15, 2013)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Separate pros and noobs xD



Uh i dont think the OP knows who are pros and nubs.


----------



## unravel (Nov 15, 2013)

Farobi said:


> Uh i dont think the OP knows who are pros and nubs.



I don't care hahahahha xD


----------



## Silversea (Nov 15, 2013)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> I don't care hahahahha xD



Woah, such arrogance ;p


----------



## Farobi (Nov 15, 2013)

Silversea said:


> Woah, such arrogance ;p



Lol ;p


----------



## unravel (Nov 15, 2013)

Silversea said:


> Woah, such arrogance ;p



Well excuse me? ;P
Hahaha
time for TM hunting


----------



## Swiftstream (Nov 16, 2013)

YAY!! Battles are today!


----------



## unravel (Nov 16, 2013)

Swiftstream said:


> YAY!! Battles are today!



Shhhh don't you dare say it :U xD


----------



## Farobi (Nov 16, 2013)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Shhhh don't you dare say it :U xD


Im breeding them Mons real hard now.

TOP PERCENTAGE Lego!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Swiftstream said:


> YAY!! Battles are today!



oh and sorry for not responding the pms i was on my way somewhere and forgot about it till now ;n;


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 16, 2013)

What's actually happening today?


----------



## 3DSfan134 (Nov 16, 2013)

Sorry for not posting here. I'm ready for the battles!


----------



## Ricardo (Nov 16, 2013)

Soooooo...at what time are the battles happening?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm ready to battle.  When does it start?


----------



## NanoStar (Nov 16, 2013)

hope it starts soon, the anticipation is killing me. X)


----------



## dollydaydream (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm going to have to pull out  
I'm sorry, we just found out my cat doesn't have much longer (about 2 days) and I'm just not in the mood for a tournament. 
Again sorry this is late notice


----------



## Miya902 (Nov 16, 2013)

So the tournament going to happen today or what?


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Nov 16, 2013)

Due to unforseen circumstances (really bad internet), I have not been able to get online most of today, so the battles will he postponed.


----------



## Farobi (Nov 16, 2013)

That's fine. I still need to train my last mon.


----------



## unravel (Nov 16, 2013)

I guess I still have a chance.


----------



## Silversea (Nov 16, 2013)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> I guess I still have a chance.



Darn.


----------



## unravel (Nov 16, 2013)

Silversea said:


> Darn.


Darn indeed ;P


----------



## 3DSfan134 (Nov 17, 2013)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Darn indeed ;P


I don't think so. Maybe put the battles on next Saturday? Maybe when you get good internet I guess.


----------



## unravel (Nov 17, 2013)

3DSfan134 said:


> I don't think so. Maybe put the battles on next Saturday? Maybe when you get good internet I guess.



It started this http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...nd-Y-tournament!/page26&p=1938833#post1938833

Silversea is a bully :U
in a joke way of course


----------



## Silversea (Nov 21, 2013)

Any updates? My team needs testing ;p


----------



## Miya902 (Nov 22, 2013)

So like is this thing ever going to happen? x.x


----------



## Farobi (Nov 22, 2013)

Asking the same thing


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 22, 2013)

I had completely forgot about this tournament. By the looks of things, I think the owner has forgot about it as well! Haha! Anyway, I just wanted to let the host know that I won't be participating in this anymore. I simply don't have the leisure time to dedicate. Good luck to whoever's taking part!


----------



## NanoStar (Nov 22, 2013)

I don't think I will be participating in this tournament if it ever happens. The team I submitted long ago is nowhere as good as it is today.


----------



## Silversea (Dec 6, 2013)

Doesn't look like this is happening then.


----------



## Scribbler397 (Dec 7, 2013)

If you guys are ready to battle, I am holding tournament tomorrow. Here is a link: http://forums.usgamerslist.com/grou...kemon-x-and-y-battle-league-tournament-dec-8/


----------



## Huntersnet (Dec 9, 2013)

Yeah seems like this isn't happening so I'm out.


----------

